# dodgy haircut and im so upset.



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh No! I've read so many horror stories of botched golden groomings. I can't see the picture but from your description it does not sound good. In my opinion goldens should only have the tails, ears, legs and evened up and no more. Your pups coat should be back in a few months.


----------



## tillytay1 (Feb 22, 2010)

pictures uploaded


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my god he looks like a poodle. Why did you take him to the vet and not a groomer? I would have been horrified if i had collected my dog and he looked like that. Did you cry? If i was you I would take that bit off the end of his tail and allow it all to regrow again together. It will take several months thats for sure. He doesnt have any protection against the sun and wind now so i suggest you watch for that carefully, he may need a coat.

Have you got a before picture?

Give him a big hug and tell him hes beautiful regardless to his looks.


----------



## tillytay1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Lestorm said:


> Oh my god he looks like a poodle. Why did you take him to the vet and not a groomer? I would have been horrified if i had collected my dog and he looked like that. Did you cry? If i was you I would take that bit off the end of his tail and allow it all to regrow again together. It will take several months thats for sure. He doesnt have any protection against the sun and wind now so i suggest you watch for that carefully, he may need a coat.
> 
> Have you got a before picture?
> 
> Give him a big hug and tell him hes beautiful regardless to his looks.



Here are some pics of him before ( taken only 2 weeks ago), I am just so furious. I will take off his stupid tail...I don't know what the groomer was thinking of. Maybe it's the fashion here ?!? 

I just wanted him to be comfortable in the heat, not like this! You are right as well, it concerns me about the lack of protection from the sun...I have started doing his longer walks before the sun comes up on the morning and later in the evening when it's cool. 

The groomers here work at the vets offices. This is the way it is here. I thought him getting his hair cut by the groomer at our regular vets ( who are very good with I might add), that it was the best option i.e. he was familiar with the place and less stress for his first hair cut. I won't go there again. My husband collected him once it was done and he said nothing to them...If I was there and could speak Turkish, I would definitely have said a few things for sure. This is my frustration.

















[URL="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1330&pictureid=10658%5b/IMG"]http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1330&pictureid=10658[/IMG[/URL]]
[IMG][URL="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1330&pictureid=10659%5b/IMG"]http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1330&pictureid=10659[/IMG[/URL]][IMG]http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1330&pictureid=10659

[URL="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1330&pictureid=10660%5b/IMG"]http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1330&pictureid=10660[/IMG[/URL]]


That's the first thing I did when he came home, was to give him a big hug and say how gorgeous he still was. And yes, I cried BIG BUCKETS!!!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am sorry (trying not to laugh at that cut) your poor baby...just remember it will grow back.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

What did you want done? 

If an owner says "I want my dog clipped short" That is similar to what I would have done (...after trying to talk you out of it!). I would have blended with his feet so it was not a sudden line and I would probably have just shortened his tail and left it...or at least taken off that bit at the end. 

There are a ton of dog owners that come in to get the feathers taken off. 

In the pictures at least, it looks fairly well done, very smooth without visible clipper marks. 

Anyone taking a dog to a groomer: be VERY specific about what you want done. But also talk to the groomer. What you want done is not always practical or won't look good. For example, if you wanted half of his coat clipped... the groomer would have had to use the clippers with a special piece of equipment attached AND they would have had to be very careful by hand to "skim" the coat (ie: not press down all the way). Not only is it REALLY hard to get everything even, but with a dog like this...the hair would be going different directions in some places, making it very uneven and ultimately not look so great. It sounds great on the outside to say "Half this length" but.... definitely harder than it seems!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That's TERRIBLE! Goldens do not need to be clipped. Their coat not only keeps them warm in cold weather but protects them from the heat in hot weather. Poor baby, it will grow back but until then, he has lost his protection from the sun and his skin is at risk for sunburn and damage from the sun's rays. Please keep him out of the sun. I would be LIVID.... any groomer or vet should know better. I'm so sorry you and your pupper have experienced this.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I thought my groomer did a bad job with Sophie - Yikes!! I'm so sorry! Your poor little guy looks humiliated! Lots of hugs for him!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh My! :no: Not a good Golden look. His tail?...no words. :doh: :roflmao:

The good thing about haircuts, the hair will grow back.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry the vet did this. As a note for the future unless your dog has an EXTREME excess of coat and it is matting all the time there is never any need to cut the coat back. The coat will help protect the skin surface. As others have stated it will grow back, eventually, till it does do not let the dog stay for a prolonged time in the sun or it will get sunburn.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor pup looks just like Jasper did when he had to be shaved for his demodex dips.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is still a beautiful boy but like you I think I would have cried buckets too. Perhaps you can put long white T-shirts on him until his coat comes back in whenever you go outside? I suppose you could even wet the T-shirt on really hot days/outings too.

Question: wondering if it would it be OK to thin out the coat for goldens with a lot of hair? 

Perhaps we could start a thread and sticky a picture of a perfectly groomed Golden that we can print out and bring to groomers?


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

unless its a medical reason (skin infection) or very bad matted hair it NO reason to cut Golden's hair .Trust me it get really hot here in a south too,and my dogs just fine to be furry. It will grow back,but be very careful on a sun with him.


----------



## tillytay1 (Feb 22, 2010)

C's Mom said:


> He is still a beautiful boy but like you I think I would have cried buckets too. Perhaps you can put long white T-shirts on him until his coat comes back in whenever you go outside? I suppose you could even wet the T-shirt on really hot days/outings too.
> 
> Question: wondering if it would it be OK to thin out the coat for goldens with a lot of hair?
> 
> Perhaps we could start a thread and sticky a picture of a perfectly groomed Golden that we can print out and bring to groomers?



You know what, the TSHIRT suggestion is a good idea. I am REALLY worried about the sun...it is very hot and that's the reason why I wanted him trimmed a little for the summer heat  I couldnt discuss it with the groomer at the time, I don't speak Turkish and so my husband talked to him. The really annoying thing is that I have listened to a lot of people who have goldens here telling me to get his hair cut...I was reluctant because I knew the importance of his coat. Saying that, in this heat he needed some comfort. It is getting unbearable. I can see he is already feeling so much more comfortable and that I am happy for. We live and learn. 

I think your other idea about groomers and owners posting pictures in a section of good examples of goldens after being groomed. I would definitely be printing off a photo in the future. We do it sometimes when we go for a new hairdo, so why not for our dogs


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm speechless! seen alot of haircut disasters on this forum - but never a poodle cut like that!!

being the owner of a once shaved golden, it does grow back quickly to an adequate length


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I think you're right about the tail poof. It needs to go. Mental note to self next time around: their fur is their sunblock/cooling system. It's true that you don't want to leave your golden in the hot sun all summer but you don't want to leave any dog in the hot sun all summer. Just like all the other breeds, make the best of the heat that you can and make sure you dogs has lots of water. 

You dog looks like a beautiful yellow lab now though so when people tell you what a pretty lab you have, just nod and say thanks. It's easier than arguing.


----------



## tillytay1 (Feb 22, 2010)

momtoMax said:


> I think you're right about the tail poof. It needs to go. Mental note to self next time around: their fur is their sunblock/cooling system. It's true that you don't want to leave your golden in the hot sun all summer but you don't want to leave any dog in the hot sun all summer. Just like all the other breeds, make the best of the heat that you can and make sure you dogs has lots of water.
> 
> You dog looks like a beautiful yellow lab now though so when people tell you what a pretty lab you have, just nod and say thanks. It's easier than arguing.


Yes the tail is the shocking show piece!  I do actually know about their fur and deliberated, believe me, for a long time about getting him a 'little' trim...not what he has come home with. Another point I'd like to make is that my dog is NEVER out in the hot sun ( I'm very skin conscious myself and look after my skin, I don't go out in the heat, so I wouldn't put my dog in it either)...we do our main walks early before the sun and on an evening when it's cool. He stays indoors during the day ( other than short trips to the loo) and well looked after. OF COURSE, without question, he always has water...I don't think any caring dog owner would be stupid enough to leave their dog without water.

Yes, he does look like a lab now


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh man...poor you! Geez, I thought I was mad when the groomer shaved off half my old border collie's tail and all his feathers...I can't imagine what would have happened if he'd come out looking like that!!

Maybe I'm paranoid, but now I always tell the groomers NOT TO clip Ranger at all. Nothing. I don't want a "trim" to turn into something awful. Put the scissors down and WALK away.

It will grow back! For now, I second the t-shirt idea. Maybe you can write "Bad Hair Month" on it in permanent marker...


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

I need to add that he now really needs to wear underpants to cover his bits and bobs. Im sure that must be illegal having his bits trimmed to the skin. if it isnt illegal then it jolly well should be. hehe


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

C's Mom said:


> He is still a beautiful boy but like you I think I would have cried buckets too. Perhaps you can put long white T-shirts on him until his coat comes back in whenever you go outside? I suppose you could even wet the T-shirt on really hot days/outings too.
> 
> Question: wondering if it would it be OK to thin out the coat for goldens with a lot of hair?
> 
> Perhaps we could start a thread and sticky a picture of a perfectly groomed Golden that we can print out and bring to groomers?


Yep tee shirt and pants!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Like Reddogs, as a groomer I try to council people before I clip their dogs. Although, I would never clip a golden to that length, I never cut any pet dog to that length. It looks like the groomer used a 10 blade, which does leave the skin vulnerable to sunburn.

As to thinning out the coat, it really can't be done. You can thin out certain areas, like under the ears or the but feathers, but not the whole dog. And leaving the dog with an overall length of more than 1/2" will not look good. And my favorite point, you just can't do a long clip on a dog with a matted coat or a coat with lots of undercoat.

Enough venting. However, you want to be very specific when you take your dog to a groomer. Discuss how long you want the various parts of the dog to be. Tell them exactly what you do not want touched. Write it down on a piece of paper and give it directly to the groomer. Discuss what is possible. I love it when clients do that.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

This is horrifying...I'm so sorry they did this to your poor baby. But at least he doesn't know he has a bad haircut!!!

I went to a groomer this past weekend to get ready on what to expect and ask for when I get Max. What would I ask for when it comes to a golden on my first time and thereafter? Is there a picture of a perfectly done golden or should I bring in a BOB winner picture?


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh dear, no wonder you cried  I would have cried too  

Can't you find someone who shows Goldens to groom him properly?


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh no! I would have been really sad also. I have seen some pictures on here of awful grooming jobs. Because of that, I always write down VERY specific instructions for the groomer. Basically I tell them to ONLY trim the ears and feet, and to tidy up the line of the tail. I also specifically tell them NOT to use the clippers on any other part of the body. I also ask to meet with the person who will actually be doing the grooming. 

There's not much you can do about it now. Protect him from the sun, walk him early in the morning or later at night as you said. And wait for it to grow back. But since this is your regular vet, I do think it's worth having a calm conversation with them to find out where the miscommunication happened. Call them and have your husband on another line playing translator.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Poor baby!! I apologize b/c I did giggle when I first saw the picture. At least it will grow back, but I understand. I would of cried as well.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The most important lesson I've learned from this forum is my goldens will _never_ go to a groomer that doesn't know how to do a golden show coat. Which means they likely will never go to a groomer, since I don't know anyone locally who grooms show goldens.

I'd rather my crummy at home grooming than risk my dogs loosing their coats.

So thanks to everyone that had to learn the hard way and allowed me to avoid that mistake! :


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

@Loisiana - what makes the golden coat so unique? I'm trying to learn in anticipation of Max....


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Lilliam, a coat is designed to protect from the elements, either cold or heat. That is why they should never be stripped off their coat totally. A show grooming is efficient, especially if neck is also done (European style grooming).


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

See, "tidy" is so ambiguous...that's what we told the groomer when we had our border collie done. MY idea of tidying was trimming the leg feathers/butt feathers and ear hair a little bit. HER idea of tidying was CLIPPING off all the feathers! Completely! And shaving off half his tail feathers! His tail feathers were about a foot long before he went there...he came out with 5'' tail feathers that weren't even blended. They were shaved straight across the bottom! When I took Ranger in and she asked me if I wanted him "tidied up", I said nope! And she looked at me like she thought I was crazy. If I wanted his tail feathers/butt feathers and ears butchered, I'll do it myself and save the $80!


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

I clipped Max myself a few years ago as he was constantly getting hot spots and we though the less coat would help keep him cool and not more hot spots. It worked but got so many comments I never did it a gain.

I was trying to get it labrabor lenth but as a novice groomer went a little OTT, the main thing is it grows back.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

diana_D said:


> Lilliam, a coat is designed to protect from the elements, either cold or heat. That is why they should never be stripped off their coat totally. A show grooming is efficient, especially if neck is also done (European style grooming).


Oh no...I would not think of cutting a golden's coat. I know that the layers have specific purposes, both the undercoat or the guard hairs. I've always had double coated dogs, and even though the border collies don't have much of an undercoat I know that it does serve a purpose. The only thing I do if they get overheated when they're outside is let then lay down on lightly cool water, not cold. This may be different on a golden, we'll see.

The reason I'm asking is that I've read a lot about the golden's coat - I was on the verge of buying a furminator last week but the groomer I was talking to said she would never use it on a golden. Which leads me to believe she has knowledgeof a golden's "look." She also said that she would only cut a golden's feet, ears and tail as needed but not the body hair. She also instructed me to use only a rolled leather collar to avoid cutting the hair around the ruff (already do that with my border collies, but as a habit.) 

I'm new to goldens and professional groomers. I don't think I know what to ask for. But I do know not to cut the hair on a healthy dog without underlying conditions that would require the coat to be cut.

OK - you know I'm going to ask - European style grooming????


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I just looked at the pics again and his expression in the first pic is priceless. I'm so sorry...but I laughed. 

Not to derail the thread, but a quick question to those knowledgeable about such matters: Ranger, being a flat coat cross, has NO undercoat. Would that be why he gets hotter on hot days (in addition to his black coat)than other dogs? He gets hotter than his friend Blue has a lab type coat with the undercoat and Blue is also black...


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Dru has very, very little undercoat and he gets hot very quickly. Billy has very soft downy undercoat and he lasts longer. Cassie could go for days. She was white, and I always thought that may have had something to do with it. In the desert I would touch Dru's coat and it would be HOT while Cassie remained cool.
So I would say yes, the colour and the amount of undercoat would probably make a difference, assuming no underlying conditions.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

hmmmm. I wonder what that groomer was thinking? Did she ask you "what you had in mind for a cut?" 
Honestly, I cant imagine any groomer doing that to a Golden  
The good part is it all grows back!!! I too would cut the boots and that pom on the tail. Starting new.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Poor baby and poor you! Take lots of pictures now - in another 3-4 years, you will be able to laugh about it. 
When Ben was shaved for surgery, I put a T-shirt on him until it grew out. I got lots of funny looks and questions, but, oh well.

@ Lilliam I hate the furminator. I bought one for my Calico with a very thick coat. Even followng directions, it just cut the hair - not what I thought i was getting. I gave it away.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

BajaOklahoma said:


> in another 3-4 years, you will be able to laugh about it.
> .


you'll be laughing in 3-4 MONTHS


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

KaMu said:


> hmmmm. I wonder what that groomer was thinking? Did she ask you "what you had in mind for a cut?"
> Honestly, I cant imagine any groomer doing that to a Golden


People want this ALL the time. When I was grooming I would try to talk people out of it, but they're often sure the dogs will be more comfortable and there will be less hair in the house. 

There are many older dogs, dogs with certain health problems, dogs not brushed regularly, or certain coat types that do MUCH better in some temperatures/humidity/climates. 

But most dogs aren't all that much better off with a clip. 

Seriously.... even if the cut is silly looking, but the -actual- grooming looks quite well done.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

tillytay1 said:


> pictures uploaded


 
Not sure why, but I am unable to see any pictures of your pup's haircut throughout this thread....


----------



## tillytay1 (Feb 22, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> Not sure why, but I am unable to see any pictures of your pup's haircut throughout this thread....



The after pics I managed to put on the first post ( right at the start of this discussion), his BEFORE pics were on the first pg too, about 4 posts down.


......don't know why but they arent showing today! i have tried to put them back on but it isnt working...will try again later.

It was great reading all your responses, glad it gave you all a gasp and a little giggle  The main thing is, Dantes is fine, totally chilled about it. REDDOGs u r right, it is a very silky smooth job, I'm sure his coat will grow back nice and even. We'll get rid of the pompom and he'll be back to norm in no time.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Aww I'm sorry!  When I take Champ to the groomers I always try to specifically mention I want a trim and NOT a shave down. For some reason when you say you want their hair cut, half the time they assume shaved...not sure why! It's not even good for them because they need their coat to block out the sun! Ugh!

Don't worry, I'm sure it'll start growing back soon.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That does look really awfull, poor thing needs to wear, sunscreen.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Why on earth would they cut his tail like that?? Poor thing. The good thing is that hair always grows back so he won't look like that for long. And always remember, it's what's on the inside that counts.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Once again I agree with Reddogs, technically it is a very well done clip.

An European style grooming would thin out (and possibly cut) the hair on the front of the neck and chest. In showing in America, a full fluffy chest is preferred, although no too long.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Lilliam said:


> @Loisiana - what makes the golden coat so unique? I'm trying to learn in anticipation of Max....


Lilliam, 

Golden coats aren't really unique, not so much different from a BC coat. I think what Loisiana was getting at is that some groomers know nothing about how a Golden should be groomed. Of course to have a Golden who looks like a show Golden, you need to start with one with an ungroomed show coat.

To properly groom a golden, you trim the hair between the toes, trim the hair under the foot and neaten the edges of the feet to give a pretty "cat" foot appearance. 

Then using thinning shears, you shape the feathers on the front legs to blend into a nice line from the elbows to the ankle. On the back legs, using the thinning shears, you trim the back of the hocks to about 3/4". 

You brush out, possibly thin and shape the butt feathers (here it really depends on the coat type, if the dog has a long drippy coat, you trim off more, if it has a proper coat, you really don't take off any length). 

For the tail, if you are looking for a show look, you cut the length so it falls even with the hock and then make an arc from the end to the back of the legs with the thinning shears. Many people don't like this look, so you leave the hair longer.

With the tummy feathers, you make a smooth line with the thinning shears. Once again, if the dog has long drippy feathers, you need to trim more and if they have a proper coat you trim less.

For the neck, depending on if you are in the US or in Europe, you either lightly or more dramatically thin and blend the hair on the chest and neck. But note, European dogs start with less hair on their necks and chest.

Finally, you work on the ears. When you are done, the hair on the ears should all be the same length as the hair on the muzzle. Many American Goldens (especially from show lines) have a great deal of "fluff" on and behind their ears. The proper way to deal with this "fluff" is to pull it out. a few hairs at a time. This takes a long time and after awhile it gets painful for the dog. You can use a furminator or a stripping knife on this hair. If the dog is really jumpy or your time is really short, you can use the thinning shears on this hair, but it doesn't look as good. Thinning the hair behind the ears is also a good idea. It helps the ears lie flat and helps prevent matts.

A good bath and brushing out all loose undercoat will finish off the grooming. If you are actually showing your Golden, there are other things you may do to accentuate or minimize parts of your specific dog, but in general that is what is done in a show grooming.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh Dantes, you are still very handsome, as I think you know!

Sorry this happened to you, as it was obviously not intended on your part. I'm glad to know that without his coat Dantes is in good hands with a mom who knows to protect him from the heat and sun.

Mad too is groomed at my vet's office, but our groomer has 20 years experience and on our first visit had a long talk with me about grooming a golden, as I'd never owned one before. Just a good wash, brush, nail clip, and clean up of the paws and feathers. It all made sense to me, and when she came back she just looked like a cleaner version of my girl. So now I just drop her off and leave her in my groomer's hands with the instructions of "same as last time". 

Live and learn, and of course in your case with the language barrier and possibly different ideas of dog grooming there, it will be a bit more of that than I've had to deal with.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, noooo! The poor lamb. I would definitely be worried about sun burn and sun stroke. Can you spray him with sunscreen before going out?

This is an interesting debate - I've been reading all the posts. I am in the "no need to ever cut a Golden's fur" category (unless it is matted beyond salvage). I have always understood the undercoat and fur protects from cold and heat (and sun!). I brush my dog a lot, so her fur is always smooth and clean and detangled. But she also doesn't have a huge undercoat, so perhaps I have it easier than others. Perhaps she also doesn't get as warm.

My breeder looked after my dog when she was a puppy - and while he had her, he clipped her ears. I was FURIOUS! I like all the feathery stuff behind the ears, but he liked a "defined" ear. But he never even asked me! Needless to say, I never asked him to look after his grandpuppy again.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Sweet Girl, what about paw fur? 

Never had Mad clipped behind the ears (and I would be furious if they did), but they have thinned out her heavy butt feathers and paws, and I think a bit on the tail once and awhile.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Did the groomer speak english? Your dog has to be protected from sun at all, it is HOT where you live, .


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sorry to see this. We live and we learn... and luckily hair grows back! 

Certainly get out the sun screen... his hair is so short he could be burned!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

@Selli-Belle - thank you!!!!

I just printed your message....will go in the golden "how to" folder !


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

OP: Hmm, not sure if there's any tack store where you are but there are some horse sun screen type products that you can spray onto their coats. Most are super gentle and should be okay for dogs to use.

Here's one product (in the description it talks a lot of stopping coats from fading but it's a sunscreen): http://www.exhibitorlabs.com/horses_quicscreen.cfm


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

OMG that's terrible. Make sure he isn't out in the sun too much, he can get burned. Hopefully his hair will grow back quickly.


----------



## gldnlvr (Jun 21, 2010)

OMG!! I would have went back and made a seen i'm sure of it! A trim is completely different then a shave! And his tail give me frickin break! :no:
I have had a few doozies myself that being said it's hair it will grow back.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

This is so controversial - to cut or not to cut. I agree with the members here that say do not cut. We have friends who consistently, every summer, shave their golden. IM not so HO, I think it's more for the comfort of the owner - not having to deal with all the summer shed - than the golden itself. I say nothing - it's not worth getting into a heated discussion over it because nothing I say is going to change their mind.

Poor Dante. And, his little juevos. How in the h*** did they get those shaved?!? He looks so much younger and littler without his coat.

I'm sorry - I WOULD HAVE BEEN LIVID!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Jamie has a grooming appointment Thursday; I'm definitely taking a photo to show what I want!

Your pupper is very cute though, even with his short cut.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Mad's Mom said:


> Sweet Girl, what about paw fur?
> 
> Never had Mad clipped behind the ears (and I would be furious if they did), but they have thinned out her heavy butt feathers and paws, and I think a bit on the tail once and awhile.


You know, I had to actually just look at my girl's paws to see if there's paw fur to trim. Really not. I have her nails cut and no one has ever asked me if I wanted her paw fur trimmed, so I think it's not a big issue for her. And she's just not a REALLY furry Golden - very much like a flat coated retriever, just gold, if you know what I mean? Not much of an undercoat, and very manageable coat and feathers..


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow, The clipping looks very nice and even...minus the tail thingy. I'd have cried too.
Good thing the coat grows back!

I took Sierra to our vet clinic who also has a grooming service, normally I'd asked for wash and dry only, but one time I asked to trim up her belly a little to even things up...
I got a "SANITARY CUT" shaved belly! I was mad, but I told myself, I'll trim her myself unless I find a Golden Groomer near by. 
Another time, I had asked to trim up her toe feathers and when I picked her up, she had shaved toes, looking like a lab foot, so again I trim her myself. 
It isn't always perfect when I do it, but I think it's closer to what I want than if I take her to the vet's office.
I like the T-shirt idea while things are growing back!
Karen


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

tillytay1 said:


> this weekend i took my dog for a haircut...he came back from the vets looking more like a sheep that's been sheared!!!! i have never seen a golden with a haircut like this in my life!
> 
> for about the last 3 or 4 weeks i have had to listen to loads of different golden retriever owners on my walks saying ' u must cut his hair, its too hot for him now' or 'dont cut his hair...because bla bla...', i just got totally fed up of hearing this conflicting view about goldens hairdo's it's pathetic!
> 
> ...


OH my!!!!!!!!!! :doh: 1st words of advice.... NEVER go back there. 

2nd... in the words of the immortal Luanne Platter, "It will grow back. It will grow back." :lol: :lol: :lol: [Brittany Murphy RIP  ]

3rd.... Goldens don't need to be shaved for hot weather. The main thing is have it where they can get out of the heat. As for shaving... the fur actually help protect their skin and helps dissipate heat.... their shedding thins the fur density for summer weather.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

4. I hope you didn't pay them for that.... I know I would not have.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Really loving my groomer right now. As I posted previously, we talked about Mad's gooming the first time I took her in. I was clueless (having only owned huskies before), and the groomer talked me through it, and it's worked well ever since! I feel really lucky that Mad ended up in good hands, cause with my lack of knowledge it could have easily been a disaster.


----------

